# Surefire E2e.



## PoliceScannerMan (Oct 20, 2006)

I got a hankerin' for a SureFire E2e, so I bought 4 of them!

I'll tell you whats intersting about the 2 Jungle Camo E2e's. The one on the left's serial # is A04287, and the one on the right Serial# is A31446. So the one on the right is alot newer I assume. Notice how the one on the left doesnt have the US patent number on it. Also the camo itself is different on the two lights, with the one on the right being darker. I am sure this is b/c its a different batch of Anodise. 

Anywho, thought I would share, thanks for looking.


----------



## Trashman (Oct 20, 2006)

Are they all clickies, or only the E2D?


----------



## redskins38 (Oct 20, 2006)

Thats a nice little collection, i espically like the two camo lights


----------



## EricMack (Oct 20, 2006)

That's an awesome start!  You really need to add one of these, though...


----------



## marxs (Oct 20, 2006)

nice pics! i love the camo's, i saw a C2 in camo, man that was one might fine looking light indeed.


----------



## dizzy (Oct 20, 2006)

What kind of head is on that EricMack? I see a PK on there.


----------



## EricMack (Oct 20, 2006)

dizzy said:


> What kind of head is on that EricMack? I see a PK on there.


Al told me this is generally known as an "ICE" bezel, X200 Optic likely powered by a Lux V. Pretty rare, given out to friends of PK's, and perhaps at least one raffled off here a long time ago. I am lucky to have acquired it.  LOL, I like things with PK's on them...


----------



## JasonC8301 (Oct 20, 2006)

Start collecting U2's 






Mine is in the foreground all battered and scarred. The other 3 were sent into Surefire for service (one was DOA out of box, the other two had some issues too.) 

But its just something about a black HA E2e thats soooo seductive.


----------



## AR_Shorty (Oct 20, 2006)

JasonC8301 said:


> Start collecting U2's
> 
> But its just something about a black HA E2e thats soooo seductive.


 
I just purchased a HA black E2E this week and I'm still drooling over it. I just can't stop fondling it either. Seductive is a good description :naughty:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Oct 20, 2006)

Trashman said:


> Are they all clickies, or only the E2D?


Only the E2D, the others are twisties, which i prefer.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 20, 2006)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Only the E2D, the others are twisties, which i prefer.


 
Okay, my curiosity got the better of me; so I'm asking....

Why do you prefer twist over click?

BTW.... :kewlpics:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Oct 20, 2006)

Monocrom said:


> Okay, my curiosity got the better of me; so I'm asking....
> 
> Why do you prefer twist over click?
> 
> BTW.... :kewlpics:


They are fool proof. I would hate for a clickie to malfunction at a not so good moment. 

Also some people are twisty guys, some are clicky. I'm a twisty. :laughing:


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 20, 2006)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> They are fool proof. I would hate for a clickie to malfunction at a not so good moment.
> 
> Also some people are twisty guys, some are clicky. I'm a twisty. :laughing:


 
Fair enough!  

I must admit, I like being able to reach for my light (usually carried clipped to the top of my pants-pocket) with one hand and turn it on with that same hand.

Still, I have encountered problems with clickies.... more specifically, on 2 No-name, Made in China, lights. Never a problem with my Surefires, Streamlight TL-2 LED or even the tiny tailcap conversion kit that came with the NiteIze LED upgrade for the 2AA Mini-mags.

I guess I should stick to name-brands. :lolsign:


----------



## pathalogical (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice backlights on your scanners !!! I'm on RR too. Are these camo/jungle lights straight off the shelf or limited/special ordered ?


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Oct 20, 2006)

pathalogical said:


> Nice backlights on your scanners !!! I'm on RR too. Are these camo/jungle lights straight off the shelf or limited/special ordered ?



You know that 996T on the bottom has a choice of orange and green! All you have to do is press a button, and you have a choice of orange (Uniden calls it red, but its orange) or green, Low, Medium and High!

Heres another pic with the green.






BTW I'm whooey on RR, i dont spend as much time over there, but I do visit everyday.

OH, back on topic. The Camo was a limited run, but I put out a WTB and got 2 of em! They are so different I'll hold onto both of them, and I would like a 3rd!


----------



## js (Oct 21, 2006)

The serial numbers on the SureFire lights are not a reliable indication of the date of production of the light, and are only used by SF to distinguish one light from another. A higher serial number in some cases can actually have been produced BEFORE a lower serial number.

And, for the record, I too am a twisty type guy. I actually don't like the E2e clicky. It doesn't feel good to me.

There's some half-way decent discussion of the twisty vs. clickie in my thread I absolutely LOVE the SF LOTC! Why clickies? Check it out if you're interested. We can always revive it. Lately the clickie camp has predominated, but there will always be us die hard twisty guys.


----------



## a99raptors (Oct 21, 2006)

EricMack said:


> Al told me this is generally known as an "ICE" bezel, X200 Optic likely powered by a Lux V. Pretty rare, given out to friends of PK's, and perhaps at least one raffled off here a long time ago. I am lucky to have acquired it.  LOL, I like things with PK's on them...


 Man, hope they plug those into E2Ds soon!


----------



## Sparky's Magic (May 13, 2011)

I like this set-up - E2E HA, Z68, VME head, Malkoff M61L. 1X 17670 - Plenty of light & lots of runtime...


----------



## Double_A (May 14, 2011)

You need an E2W the Winelight to fill out your collection. Story goes a Napa Valley Vintner was a Surefire fan and ordered a batch of E2e's with the following modifications 25L lamp and anodized a Burgundy - wine color.

A few of us have them.


----------



## shomie911 (May 21, 2011)

Sparky's Magic said:


> I like this set-up - E2E HA, Z68, VME head, Malkoff M61L. 1X 17670 - Plenty of light & lots of runtime...


 
Clean look, I like that.


----------



## ninemm (May 21, 2011)

Love the collection PSM. Those camo ones are pretty special. You're reminding me that I need a E2D though.  What's next on your hit list?


----------



## ampdude (May 21, 2011)

Old thread! Oldy, but goodie.  I have an E2e-CJ very close to your 31,000's serial number and the anodizing looks the same as yours on the right. I know they sure didn't make 25,000 of these lights, I think it was a few hundred to a thousand or so. I think there were two runs of these and the C2-CJ's, one earlier and one a short time later. I still have a sealed E2e-CJ as well. I've resisted the temptation to open it.


----------

